
The Night Watch – online interactive docu about Rembrandt's master piece - micrio
https://nightwatchexperience.com/en/thema/geschiedenis
======
micrio
Launched using this JS platform. Using custom markers, tours, camera controls.
All done very greatly, much respect to the content people.

